
AMD drivers do listen to public tcp port - snvzz
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6dinzy/why_do_amds_psp_drivers_make_my_pc_publicly/
======
eveningcoffee
Is AMD trying to waste all the goodwill they have received from the good news?

I certainly will be more wary when considering new AMD platform now.

------
paulddraper
"Public" TCP port is incorrect. It listens to local connections.

(Not saying that's great either.)

~~~
SXX
Some people on reddit mention it's listen on 0.0.0.0.

~~~
ahoka
I'm more worried about this line in the exe:

public string se_ =
"[https://se.cgbe.trustonic.com";](https://se.cgbe.trustonic.com";)

It seems that it PINVOKEs a dll (rootpacommon.dll) which communicates with
this address. My guess is that the dll is communicating with the trusted
execution engine.

